# Obama Sticks Foot In Mouth Again



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A military court judge in two sexual assault trials has ruled that statements by the Commander In Chief, Barack Obama, constitute unlawful command influence. This ruling directly affects these two cases and could impact countless more. The story is found in Stars And Stripes, the military newspaper.
Judge: Obama sex assault comments 'unlawful command influence' - Stripes - Independent U.S. military news from Iraq, Afghanistan and bases worldwide

Barack Obama may or may not have been a good community organizer, but as President, the most powerful man in the world, he is clearly in waaaay over his head.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Could somebody please tell me exactly what IS a "community organizer"? And why do communities need to be organized in the first place? If communities are not organized do they fall apart and result in cannibalism? 

I never thought I would say this, but I look back nostalgically on the days when our President was actually committing sexual assaults and the NSA was still spying on bad guys.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Our President unfortunately is Barrack Obama. He did not assume office because he was the best man for the job but because he was perceived as the lesser of two evils. If it is true we get the government we deserve this is proof we have been bad.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out Saul Alinski's book. He coined the words "community organizer" in the book regarding people that gather groups of people together to influence political change in any manner necessary.



Inor said:


> Could somebody please tell me exactly what IS a "community organizer"? And why do communities need to be organized in the first place? If communities are not organized do they fall apart and result in cannibalism?
> 
> I never thought I would say this, but I look back nostalgically on the days when our President was actually committing sexual assaults and the NSA was still spying on bad guys.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lips are moving, BS coming out.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Our President unfortunately is Barrack Obama. He did not assume office because he was the best man for the job but because he was perceived as the lesser of two evils. If it is true we get the government we deserve this is proof we have been bad.


All this time I thought Obama got the job due to affirmative action!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Inor said:


> Could somebody please tell me exactly what IS a "community organizer"?


A "community organizer" is a paid trouble maker. They gather idiots and plan illegal events then play the race card when caught.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> All this time I thought Obama got the job due to affirmative action!


No if you see Romney's track record you see we got the lesser of two evils, but not by much.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

In Chicago, Community Organizer = someone connected that lives in a million dollar home, but claims only $30,000/yr income.


----------

